# social work



## floss82 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there. I am currently a student in New Zealand finishing my degree in social work and am looking to practice in Australia. I'd like to know as much information about this subject (that being a practicing social worker) as possible. From salaries to social issues, what is the qualification requirement over there and so forth. If anyone could help this would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

We have seen a few social work positions come and go. In general from our experience the state Government, child protection and health positions are easier to come by but very challenging and demanding positions. Some health roles can be interesting and more rewarding. The community based positions are usually better working conditions but less permanent and not as well paid. In our part of the country Department of Defence positions seem to be highly sort after.

Hope this helps.


John Matthews


----------

